# Baghdad 2017 Defence expo shows reborn Iraqi military industry



## TheCamelGuy

at the 2017 defence expo in baghdad a glimpse of the recently reborn iraqi military industry.

Local copy of the Steyr anti material sniper rifle















mortars













2 stage short range rocket













Russian ATAKA missile is also being produced locally under license, some small UAV's which aren't impressed so didn't post. The larger local production is planned but will be under license from mostly Russian companies, those are still in planning phase.

It would be nice to restart the ballistic missile program.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## shah1398

TheCamelGuy said:


> It would be nice to restart the ballistic missile program.



More so what gives me immense pleasure is that Iraqi Forces are reclaiming their lost glory and ALHUMDULILLAH gone are the days when even Baghdad was a scene of daily 2,3 bombings. May ALLAH help Iraq and all Muslim countries to be able to not only defend themselves but also extend help to brotherly Muslim countries when in need. May the sectarian biases vanish in thin air and may we learn to live in co existence. AAMEEN.
PS: Best of Luck for Mosul and beyond. Iraq has literally suffered damn alot and let peace return to the country and I can see that it is returning as the new visa travel ban issued by trump admin has excluded Iraq from it thus showing satisfaction over the progress made by Iraq in restoring peace to the country. All the best.



TheCamelGuy said:


> Russian ATAKA missile is also being produced locally under license, some small UAV's which aren't impressed so didn't post. The larger local production is planned but will be under license from mostly Russian companies, those are still in planning phase.



Nonetheless Pakistan's UAV program is at the stage where it can not only offer cheap but effective UAVs but also joint production plus TOT to Iraq. Also as we had experienced almost same kind of insurgency (though not as lethal as Iraq) but we have adapted our arms producing factories and training accordingly so it might come quite handy for Iraq to give a bigger push to its arms industry by collaborating with Pakistan esp POF WAH.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Vapnope

I hope you guys wipe the menace of ISIS out forever. Love and respect from Pakistan.


----------



## Malik Alashter

Those drones where fine looking also they are made by the PMF so they have already in use'

the of the sniper so bad it looks like it was made of wood.


----------

